

Idea for a floating encryption window (requesting HN comments) - themenace
http://cryptofly.pen.io/

======
themenace
Original author here. My colleagues and I have been kicking this idea around
and we built a proof of concept under Windows. I'd like to hear HN comments.
Has this been done before? Would you use it? Is there any chance it could be
made to work on sandboxed devices like the iPhone?

~~~
jdwhit2
I think I'd love to see a demo video in action to really understand what is
going on here.

I work with some commodity traders, and they need ways to securely communicate
from the trading floor their positions back to the main office. Could you see
this being applied in that environment?

~~~
themenace
Your use-case would work so long as both sides use general-purpose computers.
We've made our app work for Windows, and we believe it can be made to work
under Mac OS X and Linux.

There's a big problem getting it to work for sandboxed devices like the iPhone
because you can't write an app that reads from or writes into another app's
GUI.

I agree with you that short demo video would help explain the operation
better. As I haven't done this before, can someone recommend an easy-to-use
program that can create a video clip of a Windows/XP app and also supports
voice-over?

